# C133 error



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone else get this frequently? I have a strong wireless N network that the Roamio does a great job picking up at high strengths. All other tech picks up the wifi flawlessly as well, including a 360 in the same tv stand. However, for some reason Roamio gives me the C133 daily. All I need to do is the good old router unplug so it isn't a serious issue, but what is going on that causes this? Right before it happens all the search functions and whatnot will become extremely slow as well.


----------



## stuartbrainerd (Sep 10, 2013)

yes, i just posted a new thread about my intermittent wireless connectivity problems. I am seeing the same issue. From what I can see the problem is that the wireless connection is dropping and then the Tivo loses connectivity, which i suspect is generating the problem.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea I keep getting this error too and I'm getting it a lot.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

tonestert said:


> Yea I keep getting this error too and I'm getting it a lot.


+1
I swapped out my D-Link router and access point for an Apple Airport Extreme and that didn't help. TiVo support also has been of no help.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

constantly recently, glad its not just me


----------



## kumaaz99 (Nov 16, 2008)

Me too - just set up my new roamio and when trying to search this C133 error keeps coming up. It does go away but only for a short time.
When you're doing these searches is the dvr accessing the network instead of searching loaded data? That's how it kind of acts (since I see a spinning blue wheel sometimes) although the wording "until fixed.." seems like it's calling it a tivo server error.
It's at the far reaches of my network with a "good" strength. It downloaded everthing ok. My series III was in this spot with the network adapter up high and always worked fine with the "good" signal, now this roamio built in receiver is inside the cabinet.
If it is caused by a weak signal can this new moca thing correct that?


----------



## 8bitbarbarian (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going wired on my new Roamio basic and I'm getting that error too.

I'm initially thinking it is a firewall issue. I can turn my firewall off completely (linksys RV-082 router) and it seems to eventually connect to whatever it wants to get at. It does it's regular network connect successfully with the firewall on.

I even tried forwarding all traffic to tivo IP.

Still tinkering.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Got them constantly, had cable company switch out my router to new brand and model and I still get them constantly. I have many other devices with no issues. It has to be a roamio bug

Is it because I first set up as "wireless" before switching over to the TiVo n wireless Ethernet adapter?

I am very frustrated


----------



## civerson4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Same issue here. new convert from a Media Center PC to a Roamio + 2 Minis. Never had network issues between the Media Center PC (running Sage) and their extender devices (very similar a mini). 

Had the Roamio hooked up for 2 days now. Mini's constantly losing connections with the Roamios. Very frustrating--as I wanted to simplify my home DVR solution not begin tinkering with the network. I am on a wired gigabit network in my home. 

Any ideas? I've rebooted numerous times, switched from DHCP Ip addresses to static IP's, etc. Nothing else on the home wired (or wireless) network is having issues. And if I force a connection from the Roamio or Mini it is always able to connect.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Seems to come and go, guessing it may be something on Tivo's side since so many people are experiencing this.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Try this, it worked for my issues which sound similar.

Turn off IGMP proxy

http://fingerprint-support.collobos.com/knowledgebase/articles/79079-actiontec-verizon-fios


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

WRX09MD said:


> Try this, it worked for my issues which sound similar.
> 
> Turn off IGMP proxy
> 
> http://fingerprint-support.collobos.com/knowledgebase/articles/79079-actiontec-verizon-fios


doesn't help me I have a Motorola modem with wireless and there is no IGMP proxy tab.


----------



## iKryten (Sep 20, 2013)

I lose network connectivity (wireless n) every time I try to transfer programs from my Premiere. I usually have to reboot to get it working again. This plus some random reboots has led to a very unpleasant experience with the Roamio so far.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

tech support told me to switch from my Tivo branded wirless N ethernet adapter (which ironically is not supported on the Roamio) to the built in wifi. Not happy with this because this will eliminate any video transfers to the Roamio, but I will try it tonight and report back if the C133 errors disappear

edit: so far this has cut back on the c133s quite a bit, I will continue to monitor


----------



## dnadrifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Was getting this intermittently, but now I am getting it all the time. Network signal strength is excellent. Getting annoying....can't search for programs or anything.

This is my first Tivo....not liking this so far.


----------



## jocoze (Jun 15, 2006)

Has anyone found a resolution for this? I constantly get the c133 error. It doesn't matter if I am connected through wireless or wired directly to my router. I have a D-Link DIR-655 and nothing else on my network has any issues, and my HD Tivo never had any issues. 

This is becoming extremely frustrating as I can't even do a simple search without this error popping up and stopping me.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> tech support told me to switch from my Tivo branded wirless N ethernet adapter (which ironically is not supported on the Roamio) to the built in wifi. Not happy with this because this will eliminate any video transfers to the Roamio, but I will try it tonight and report back if the C133 errors disappear
> 
> edit: so far this has cut back on the c133s quite a bit, I will continue to monitor


are you still able to do video transfers with the built in wifi?


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

jocoze said:


> Has anyone found a resolution for this? I constantly get the c133 error. It doesn't matter if I am connected through wireless or wired directly to my router. .


I might have found a temporary solution. I have turned on the wake on lan (WOL) on my router (using DDWRT) for the Roamio. I haven't had the error since (4 days). I put a delay of 60 seconds. Most likely overkill. Time will tell.

Check if your router can do this.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> are you still able to do video transfers with the built in wifi?


Transfers work just fine with the built in WiFi.
Ive transferred recordings from a TiVo HD and also to/from my computer using kmttg.

Everything is on WiFi, and the HD TiVo even has a weak signal since its at the opposite end of the house.


----------



## jocoze (Jun 15, 2006)

Andrel said:


> I might have found a temporary solution. I have turned on the wake on lan (WOL) on my router (using DDWRT) for the Roamio. I haven't had the error since (4 days). I put a delay of 60 seconds. Most likely overkill. Time will tell.
> 
> Check if your router can do this.


I don't think I have an option to turn WOL on my router, and unfortunately DDWRT is not supported for my router so I'm out of luck there. Let me know if that WOL fix continues to work. I may just try to find another router that can handle DDWRT and give that a try.

That said I still think that this should be a high priority issue for Tivo, and hopefully they can fix this soon so I don't have to send more money to support their product when nothing else on my network has issues.


----------



## jocoze (Jun 15, 2006)

jocoze said:


> Has anyone found a resolution for this? I constantly get the c133 error. It doesn't matter if I am connected through wireless or wired directly to my router. I have a D-Link DIR-655 and nothing else on my network has any issues, and my HD Tivo never had any issues.


Doing more troubleshooting tonight I found out that the problem goes away on wireless, unlike I previously stated, however, my issue was that even though I went in to the network settings and told it to use the wireless, the Tivo kept forcing itself back on to the wired connection for some reason, and after I selected wireless it seemed like the wire and the wireless would fight each other and it would reboot itself after about 10 minutes.

I had to physically unplug the ethernet cable to stop this epic network battle raging in my Tivo. After that the wireless worked fine and my C133 errors stopped, however I don't consider my issue fixed as I would prefer to use ethernet for streaming and video transfers.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Let me just say one thing about Tivo's support, USELESS!!! I have spent over 40 hours doing what Tivo suggest and they still can not fix my problem. They refuse to acknowledge they have very buggy software and it is not working like it should. They would rather blame your setup and keep pushing you towards MOCA then say they are wrong. I really didn't think they would do this but I guess I am wrong.

It blows my mind that they will not admit they are having problems with the new Roamino boxes and for the life of me I don't understand why they won't admit this. I for one would really be surprise to see how many boxes break when the new fall update gets pushed to enable outside the network streaming. Hell, they can't even get inside the network streaming working reliable.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

I was having this problem too. I disconnected the LAN cable and am trying wireless. Using an AirPort Extreme and running on the 5 GHZ band.

Not sure yet but this may kill my Mini connections but so far, so good. Mini video is nice and smooth with no issues so far.

Hopefully, TiVo will get this corrected for us.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

jocoze said:


> Let me know if that WOL fix continues to work. I may just try to find another router that can handle DDWRT and give that a try.
> 
> That said I still think that this should be a high priority issue for Tivo, and hopefully they can fix this soon so I don't have to send more money to support their product when nothing else on my network has issues.


Still going strong. I think that the WOL did the trick. I am pretty sure tivo will fix the issue in upcoming update.

For sure it is annoying if using the tivo app or to see the error but i cannot say that this bug is a showstopper.


----------



## lukewind (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been having this issue as well and it seems Tivo will not even acknowledge this issue. I was just sent a new Roamio to try and see if it has the same issue and yep...it has the same issues.


----------

